# Fee for FSWP



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Can anybody please inform me about the fees for the FSWP. Also are the forms available on the CIC website relevant for the new application procedure?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Forms: click 'apply': Federal skilled workers
Once you have clicked 'apply', you see the page that also shows you a link to the fees.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Forms: click 'apply': Federal skilled workers
> Once you have clicked 'apply', you see the page that also shows you a link to the fees.


Thanks. So according to the form, I have to pay only 550 as fswp applicant. One more thing, the document checklist and the application form aren't updated along with the fee form. Are we supposed to fill the old forms?


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

alihasan said:


> Thanks. So according to the form, I have to pay only 550 as fswp applicant.


Remember to budget $490 CAD for the right of permanent residency fee if you are approved. You may also opt to pay this upfront to reduce a potential delay in processing time while they wait for your $490 final payment.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

thinkering said:


> Remember to budget $490 CAD for the right of permanent residency fee if you are approved. You may also opt to pay this upfront to reduce a potential delay in processing time while they wait for your $490 final payment.


Thanks for the tip buddy. Can I apply now with the forms on the CIC website? Are they updated?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You always have to use the forms that are currently available on the CIC website. If they didn't make changes in the fee payment, they didn't have to update the forms. That's the reason why it's not a 'new/very recently updates' form.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Personally I feel really bad due to the whole cap thing. Let's see where it goes.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

EVHB said:


> You always have to use the forms that are currently available on the CIC website. If they didn't make changes in the fee payment, they didn't have to update the forms. That's the reason why it's not a 'new/very recently updates' form.


Fees and form versions are generally not related. Forms have been updated on a very regular basis over the last 18 months when looking at all of the forms available for all programs while most application fees have been stable. It is a separate issue.

Rule of thumb is to always fill out current forms on CIC website (like EVHB wisely mentions), which means checking for an update of the forms on the day prior to submission (so you can stay up all night and transfer the data if necessary  ).

To check the form number/version/date, look at the small code on the bottom left corner of the form. 

Be prepared for last minute changes, last year the pause on new FSW applications was not announced until the day before it was supposed to reopen (not expected to be an issue this year, but other minor details may change last minute).


----------

